# LAST CALL FOR NOMINATIONS: What rod/reel should I buy?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

We seem to get this question about a gazillion times a year. The answer is either "use the search button, noob" or one or two people jump in with their opinion.

What I'd like to do is create a kind of living document that sums up the best thinking of all the anglers on here so we can point people to it.

Here's what I need from y'all:
-Your favorite rod/reel pairing
-Conventional or spinning
-A brief paragraph on it's strengths & weaknesses
-Average price

Once the nominations are in, I'll gather up all the information and put it to a vote so that we'll have the collective wisdom of P&S in one place.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

sand flea said:


> What I'd like to do is create a kind of living document that sums up *the best thinking of all the anglers on her*e so we can point people to it.


heh heh heh...now that's funny 

For Conventional, I love the ABU 6500 Blue Yonder - (approx cost $150 ), great casting reel, easily modified. 
Team it up with an AFAW Surf (approx $300)and you have a long casting combo. You could even go with the 12' Tsunami (approx. cost $100) as it casts very well.


----------



## drumjunkie (Jun 28, 2008)

The problem with this question is that you are forced to pick just one! I have lots of combos that I love, but if I had to pick just one to take to the beach it would be a 9' Tica UEHA 2-6oz. spinning rod($129) paired with a Shimano Spheros 5000 FB($129) with 14lb mono. This combo is very versatile. I use if for light bait fishing for blues, plugging, even a fish finder rig for some larger fish, and this rod can cast. So if I only had one, this would be it. Not the best at anything, but good enough to cover many conditions.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You can nominate two if you like. Just trying to force people to pick what they consider the best of the best.

Keep in mind you can also nominate cheaper set-ups for price conscious anglers. Not everyone wants to spend five or six hundred bucks on a combo.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

-Your favorite rod/reel pairing - 
*WRI Fusion - 12'6 + Saltist 20H*
-Conventional or spinning - 
*Conventional*


Weakeness : *Rod* - $$$ brand new your looking at $400.00 +. Not a beginner rod. Pretty heavy rod. 60/40 split may limit transporting rod.
Strengths : great 6 - 10 oz rod. Will work great on a beach or a pier. Nice back bone to reel in big biters to big drum.

*Reel* - weakness - poor drags. The spool is a little slow. Reel is packed with grease. 
Strengths - 1 peice solid aluminum frame. Loud clicker. Gear box is angled away from knuckles. A pleasure to cast. Good line capacity.

-Average price - 
$400.00-$500.00 for new custom built rod. Reel - $140.00 - 150.00 new.

$300.00 - $250.00 used. Reel - $125.00 - $100.00 used.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

BPS oceanmaster 12' 6-12oz casting rod or the CPS version + Daiwa 30 size.

pros:
best bang for buck heaver, will hurl a brick. 
daiwa 30 either in SL SLx or STT flavors. is a workhorse, usually does not fail. very durable and strong.
this rod can handle anything that swims on a beach.
can be stepped on, bang, and can lift up fish no problem. highstickin' is welcomed.

cons:
cork grip on handle unless you find the CPS model. love that bunker blood.

$: 
about 175-300$ brand new for the combo. 100-150$ for rod. 75-150$ for reel
about 120-200$ used, 75-100$ for rod. about 40-100$ depending on the reel.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Daiwa Slosh 30 and start with Tsunami or Tica 12' heaver. 

Affordable reel, 120ish. Great caster with plenty of line capacity. Easy enough to learn on when set-up properly. Reel can be used for drum, blues, cobia, and small shark with no problems. I have seen these reels dunked, dropped in the sand, drug across concrete and still keep going. Very durable. Probably my favorite fishing reel so far.

Rods, they are affordable 150ish depending on where ya go to get them. Not the best heavers, but for the money, they are a great place to start. Once your skill with the combo increases, you may want to upgrade.

You can get both the rod(s) and reel used in great condition for <100 bucks each.

Robert


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spinning Rigs Vote*

First vote on a spinner is the Daiwa BG 60 or 90. I have one of each

Cost is around $100 bucks

Has been around since the 1980's 

Built like a Tank and a lot of first ones built are still in use today. Like a Timex, it can take a licking and keep on ticking

Only negative I can say is it does not have a line clip on the side of the spool.

I have heard the Penn Slammer is a good one also, but I do not own one


As far as rods go,,,hard to beat the Daiwa Eliminator 12 ft for the price ($85 if you can still find them) and the performance and the 6 foot Eliminator is also great on the pier or throwing metal or plugs.( I have two of each) For more bucks ($200) I also vote on the Breakaway 13 ft LDX (I have one)


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Combo: Conventional

525 Mag w/ HO-style upgrade & OM (CPS if you can get it) 12' 6-12

Rod
Strengths: Hard-hitting, with plenty of backbone to handle larger surf species or king anchors. Good length for intermediate and up surf casters and larger/stronger beginners. Relatively light blank for a production rod. Can be held comfortably or spiked.

Weaknesses: 60/40 split. Rod is not exactly suited for beginners, but the 10' model would be a perfect starter. Reasonably priced. Good warranty and a money-back guarantee at BPS.

Reel:

Strengths: With a 6-magnet carrier set on "8" this reel is pretty much nest-proof. The spool is free-floating, like the Abu C3 reels. The ratio and power handle are good for fighting fish in the surf or running a king anchor in without snagging. The spool holds more 14# or even 17# line than you'll probably ever need for anything short of a big shark. Pretty easy to service yourself, especially with the help of a schematic. Parts are readily available and the reel can be adjusted as you learn to use it. The clicker is loud and does not wear out quickly.

Weaknesses: I've heard that sand can get in easily and foul up the reel. I've never personally witnessed it. It is a little on the expensive side new. Some have concergns regarding quality of the Chinese-made models. The clicker springs disappear as if by magic occasionally if you aren't watching .

Cost:

Reel: New $119.99-$149.99, HO upgrade $2.99 if you do it yourself. Used $75-$125 generally

Rod: New $109.99-$139.99. Used $50-$100

Evan


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Penn 706z $100 to $300.

Strong, reliable, and smooth drag. The venerable old Penn Spinning reel has caught almost every kind of fish that swims from beach to offshore.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Cheap/beginner combo...

Rod: Tsunami 10' trophy series 
Pro's: relatively light, still a lot of backbone, gets down and dirty with pups, small biters, etc. from the surf.
Con's: like TICA's, prone to explosion throwing out of its recommended weights, especially at the third from tip and the ferrule. 

Reel: ABU 6500 c3 (ultra-cast style) 
Pro's: cheap, you can do anything you want with it (handle, bearing, spool, and mag upgrades aswell as CT conversions as you get into it. also nothing like custom building your own 6500 c3 CT)
Con's: newer models prone to corrosion if not watched carefully, but any reel with proper care should last a long while. also idler gears prone to losing teeth when casting really hard while still a cs...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*For me*

Spinning is my Tica combo.

12' 3-8 oz and a Tica Dolphin SE10000 reel

Casting combo is 

Penn 525 mag and a Bass Pro Ocean Master lite or heavy.

I have the Bass Pro Cape Point, but the Penn 525 does not fix tight enough for me.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on what range you are trying to get to...
If medium to deep:
I love my Raindshadow SUR 1385F
paired with a 6500 CT Mag Hi-Speed (red)

If going deep one of the CTS's 
5-8oz or 8-10oz
with a 525 Mag or 6500Mag
Your choice....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

First ya need to find out a few answers from the person asking,,, where are ya fishing, what are ya fishing for and how much are ya willing to spend.

I just love when a guy from Fl. ask what kind of set-up does he need and someone from NY tries to get him into a striper pluggen combo or the guy will be fishn for spot and everyone goes for the 8 & Bait rig.

Maybe break this into what is your favorite rig for the different types of fish.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

1569 rainshadow blank msrp 219.95 throws 6-12 loads very well great all around bottom for will haul anything in that ur fishing for. the 50-50 split makes it very portable for a
13' rod. wrapping it will cost between 150-400 depending on what you want and who is doing the wrapping for the blank. only thing that i dont like about the blank and call me picky is that its just a little to thick at the butt grip. now for the reel id have to say an abu 6500 c3ct mag hi speed msrp 150.99-200.00 depending on where you go . this pairing you can throw the crap out of 6-8 n bait. the c3 is a very smooth reel all around plus a mag is very easy for a begginer to control seeing as all you have to do is set it once and throw it till you can get use to it without have to take it apart and put on or take off brake blocks. the only thing that i dont like is that it doesnt hold a lot of line with 17lbs tritanium plus for me anyways. but all around great reel. thats just my .02


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My primary rod for the pier is a 12' BPS OM Cape (bought on here from NTKG for about $80) and a Daiwa 30 SHV bought from Clay for $85 +/-). Like eric said, it will throw a brick and the clicker is loud and strong. For the $165 neighborhood, I think I did o.k. for my go to combo. Thanks guys for selling me these things. For those new on here, be patient watching the marketplace. What you are looking for WILL eventually show up, and remember the words "I WILL TAKE IT!" mean a lot. All the back door p.m. stuff doesn't have the backing of the forum rules. Thanks Sand Flea!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

conventional - cheaper setup .... 20 slsh loaded with 17lb Suffix Tri and a 3-6 OM 12' ... you might get both for around a $100 if you take your time 

spinning - Tsunami Airwave 9' and Shimano Sahara 4000 FD loaded with braid


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Depends on what you are fishing for.

No one has mentioned Trout gear. I'll let the pro's give the high dollar options.

Rod - Shimano Convergence I got mine for around $60.
Reel - Daiwa Laguna Paid around $120

Rod

Strengths - Light tip, good for casting and Bite detection. Yet has the backbone to land large rays.

Weakness - Tip eye comes loose every 6 months or so.

Reel

Strengths - Great drag, smooth caster.

Weakness - Daiwa, discontinued them, hard to find.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Too many variables to recommend one setup... Targeted species, comfortable with conventionals, ect. 

For light bottom fishing, a good budget setup would be a 9' Tica, Tsunami Airwave, OM, Penn Power Stick, ect. Spinning or conventional. Pair it with a Daiwa Black Gold (BG) 15 or 20, spool with 12-17 lb mono. If you like conventionals, grab a 5500 CS or 6500 CS Abu and go to work. Great bottom fishing combo for panfish from spots to puppy drum. 

For soaking chunks for drum/stripers up north, a 12' casting OM or Tica, paired with a Daiwa Sealine-X 20 or 30 SHA would be my go to. Depends on your region though, in SC we have little use for a 12' heaver. 10' heavy is plenty rod. Another good budget setup. 

For tossing Mirrolures/jigs/Gulp/ect I would go with a $50-80 7' graphite inshore rod paired with any Shimano spinner in your price range, size 2500-4000. Spool with 14-20 lb braid.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

a good jigging rod setup imho would be a gold cup rod from bass pro 7ft mh action with a abu c5 mag (c5 is discontinued but you can still $70 from bass pro and you can find the c5 mag between $80-$110 new depending on where you find it. the rod has a very strong back bone good fuji guides and reel seat a very high dollar jigging rod for a decent price. the cons about the rod is that the tip is not as sensitive as one would think it would be but again we are saltwater fishing here and not bass fishing these fish arent gonna nibble most of the time they are just gonna attack it. the c5 mag is very smooth and very begginer castable due to its very good mag unit as well as its very smooth level no hang up or stutter in it at all. cons would be that it is discontinued other than that i see no other problem with this reel


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

a good begginer spot rod would be any shakespere set up thats at least 6'. dont really need much for spot just throw it and leave it and check back on it later.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

are we gonna get into pin rigging and fighting rods as well?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Economical spinning rods: 
1. Ugly Stik Intercoastal 7' medium heavy one piece ($40 at Wally World)
2. Bass Pro Shops Graphite Series medium two piece ($35... even cheaper on sale)

Reels:
Not too cheap or expensive Shimano, Daiwa or Quantum.

Strengths:
Can't beat the Ugly Stik for what it offers in price, strength and durability. 

The Bass Pro rod has a strong back bone and even the medium can handle 1 oz. of lead. 

Weakness:
The one piece Ugly Stik may be a pain to transport if you have a small car. Also trying to clean a one piece rod in the kitchen sink is slightly annoying. Could be lighter but what do you expect.

On the Bass Pro rod the piece of foam at the top of the grip keeps separating but that's after years of use and I just glue it back on.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is my input:

SPINNING 
Daiwa Laguna 2500 spooled with either 8lb or 10 lb test line (this reel is now discontinued by Daiwa and is replaces with the Excelier which for the most parts is the same reel). These reel also come with two spools has a real good drag. This reel sells for $79.99
Also this reel was made in different sizes up to a4000 and then later to an above size, which might be still being made.
The 2500 series is a great lite duty reel and will hold it’s own.

St. Croix Premier rod anywhere from 6-½ ft. to 7 ft. medium action PS66MF or PS70MF. These rods sell for about $100.00 
These rods cast well and will handle a big fish when played right.

For the 4000 series reel I have a few different rods to choose from most are in the 6 ½ ft to 8 ft range and will handle anywhere from 1 oz. to 3 oz. 

CASTING
Daiwa SL20SH, SL30SH, SL30SHA or Saltist 30H. I’ll spool the 20’s with 14 lb line and the 30’s with either 17lb. or 20lb.

I also like some of the older Daiwa casting reels along with the Abu 6500C3 they real smooth. I’ll fishthe sor smaller species like the puppy drum.

I also have a wide rang of rods from 9ft. to 11ft. ranging from ¾ oz to 8 oz.


----------



## scnative (Aug 22, 2009)

I remember buying my first surf rod, because this is my second season with it. i searched the internet and talked to fisherman on the beach and pier. I also spoke to the pros at fishing seminars and local tackle shops. Some of the folks on the beach and pier offered me the chance to cast their outfit on the spot. That was the best info! You cant chunk 4 oz across the store or the store's parking lot! (But wouldnt that be fun to try in store! ) I spent about 4 months looking and deciding on the right specs for me. i went in and out of forums like this reading, etc. Talking with a local surf fishing guide in the area and the pros at the tackle stores, they advised a 10' rod was sufficient for the waterways and beaches here in the Charleston area. 

I ended up with a 10' St Croix Triumph with a Shimano Spheros 8000FA with 30lb braid for about $250. I have thoroughly enjoyed that rod! My buddies cast 10,12 and 15' Ugly Sticks and I can cast as far and farther than them with this rod. I have hauled in 5 foot blacktips, battled 4 ft stingrays and slot size reds and even felt the nibbles of croakers,flounder and trout bites. 

My heavy rod is 7 1/2 foot Shimano Terramar with a Daiwa Saltist 30H also spooled with 30lb braid. I do not cast far with this. I use it for big holes, pier, bridge and jetty fishing. It is my short distance surf rod also. About $249. I have had this one since spring this year.

Just my preferences. I am actually looking to maybe get another Triumph/Spheros set up for a second rod. if they only made the Triumph in 11-12 ft rods...


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

Spinning setup
ROD Tica TC2 10'-12' $120-$150
PROS- light and sensitive comfortable to throw
CONS- Questionable durability

REEL Diawa Emblem $150 or Diawa Emcast $70
PROS-LONG casts from a spinner, Smooth, light, durable
CONS- ?????


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

*surf spinning setup*

Rod: okuma solaris surf rod 10', 2-8oz. 
price: $70-$80
pros: cheap, casts good, can handle big fish.
cons: it says it can throw 8oz. I wouldn't go past 6nbait.

Reel: cabelas salt striker metal spinning reel
price: $70 (they go on sale all the time for 40)
pros: all metal, good drag, casts good.
cons:???


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Best of the Best
_ Conventional_
Application: Heavy Surf Bait
*WRI Fusion Magnum, full 13' length, Avet SX Magic Cast 6/4* 
Pros: Power, distance, flexibility....reel is an absolute fishing dream
Cons: Rod fairly heavy, not everyone can load it

_ Spinning_
Application: Heavy Surf Bait
*HDX, Shimano Aero Technium MGS 10000XSA loaded with braid running 
line and 65/70lb braid casting leader* Pros: Power, Distance, Drag (44lbs), light weight rod and reel
Cons: Reel price and availability (Euro only), should not fish braid at the 
Point

Application: Light lure long distance spinning (2-4 oz), spanish, blues, etc
*Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic 33-405, Shimano 5000 Stradic Fi or Sustain FE, 20-30
lb braid* 
Pros: Light weight, terrific distance, fast retrieve (spanish)
Cons: Ballistic not inexpensive


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

For slinging bait I hve a millon diffrent types I wouuld use.But for throwing 1-2oz metals I can't beat my 8 1/2ft Browning Salmon/Steelhead rod paired with a Shimmano Spinning Reel.Say a 500 Stradic?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

One of my favorite combos is a 5'6" Galyans ultralight rod, Daiwa SS 700 and 4lb test. Probably not great for the surf, but absolutely slays the spot for bait  And you feel like you're catching huge fish every time! :redface:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*My Favorite Rod*

For slinging bait I hve a millon diffrent types I wouuld use.But for throwing 1-2oz metals I can't beat my 8 1/2ft Browning Salmon/Steelhead rod paired with a Shimmano Spinning Reel.Say a 5000 Stradic?[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Opps:redface:.But 5000 Stradic would be the size


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*1 surf combo 1 inshore combo*

CTS 8-12 oz with a penn 525 super extra mag
ST Croix legend inshore 1/4-3/4 oz with Daiwa Coastal 3000


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Jebson38 said:


> /ST Croix legend inshore 1/4-3/4 oz with Daiwa Coastal 3000


Not a bad choice but I would use the 2500 instead of the 3000. 

My .02


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Lamiglass 1502 and a slosh 30 or a saltist 30!! Cant go wrong with a lami or a diawa. This will drag in anything off the pier or surf and cast a country mile as it loads extremely well and is a pleasure to cast all day as it is extremely light. My .02


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

what rod/reel should i buy???

the best one you can afford that matches your target species.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

throwing 2-4 ozs all day. 
abu 6600 c5 mag x, 9 ft tica ueha527402c
with power handle & fireline bout $200


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> what rod/reel should i buy???
> 
> *the best one you can afford that matches your target species*.


this one statement holds try with most all sports....


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well next rod, being built now is an AFAW Estuary that I'll team up with a Saltiga Surf 5000. Next one already on order will be a Lami that will be teamed with a Abu 6500 mag elite.

I've gotta a Tica and OM that I may consider selling. Someday, darn nice rods. Will be good for the grandsons if I can get my son in law interested. Took him to NJ and he was not pleased with all the green head flies on the north end of Brigantine.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

but a so true statement it is! Fishing is so fun!


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Other then xxx*

It's my favorite way to spend my time, might be a tie now that I think about it.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

525 Mag. Everything else today is a knockoff.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Well for beach fishing striper and blues with bait I use the OM 12' with the slosh 30 
OM when I got it was $89 and the slosh was $109
There are no weak pionts with this setup for bait fishing IMO.So while I am bait fishing I'll fool aroung with some lures with an Okumo Solarus 11' and a
penn 10 Rod was $79 reel was $38 a long time ago. Again no weak points IMO


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Last call*

Here's the line-up before it goes to voting. Please note any changes you think I should make.

*CONVENTIONAL*
_Reels_
Daiwa Slosh 30 ($125)
ABU 6500 Blue Yonder ($150)
Penn 525 Mag ($140)
Daiwa Saltist 20/30 ($160)
Avet SX ($200)

_Rods_
12' Tsunami ($100)
Tica UEHA ($129)
Bass Pro Oceanmaster ($150)
Breakaway HDX ($240)
AFAW Surf ($300)
1569 Rainshadow ($350)
WRI Fusion ($400)

*SPINNING*
_Reels_
Cabelas Salt Striker ($70)
Daiwa Black Gold ($100)
Shimano Spheros ($129)
Diawa Emblem ($150)
Shimano Baitrunner ($170)
Shimano Aero Technium ($700)

_Rods_
Okuma Solaris ($90)
Tica UEHA ($130)
Tica Dolphin ($180)
St. Croix ($230)


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Getting to fish this past weekend I was very happy with my Daiwa 30 mounted on a OM Cape Point 12' throwin 7-8oz. First time I have used it but I think its a very affordable combo that gets the job done.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd say add the HDX to the conventional rods, and add the Avet SX to the reels.

Other than that, it looks like a good list.

Evan


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

My favorite rod is the WRI Fusion Mag. I've owned and/or tossed just about every heaver on the beach. The Mag is the one that fits my style best.

For a factory rod, the HDX is very nice. The rod, which I own and use, will hang with my customs. It's light, will throw 10oz and can cast as well as any other heaver I own. My HDX has upgraded guides and reel seat because the stock components are terrible. Not saying you must replace the guides and seat, but it's worth the cost IMHO. Just be warned, the blank walls are thin. Be cautious using it with a heavy hand.

I use Saltist reels, both 20s and 30s. They can't be beat for the price. Yes, the drags need to be degreased and broken in out of the box. However, they hold up well, cast superbley and get the job done very well. 

JMHO.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I can't leave out the the penn jigmaster for 60 bucks or the narrow spooled 501 which can still be made with oem parts. They cast good and are very good boat bottom fishing reels. I am leaveing out the 140 cause they don't make them any more.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nominations are now closed. Thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------

